# 3000 lb Devil Ray



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

I finally got around to scanning these photos. This Devil Ray was caught by Ed Peak (former owner of both Peaks Point and Deer Point in Gulf Breeze). The caption on the photo says " Caught off Pensacolaby Ed Peak , Devil Fish, 3000lbs, Took 20 Hours to Land". These are original PNJ photos given to me by a member of the Peak Family before Dorothy Peak died.This is the old Warf downtown Pensacola.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

One of you computer guys please fix these photos where everyone can see them please!!


----------



## JoshC (Oct 18, 2007)

damn thats a big ray. thats a old pic also. but nice ray overall


----------



## AUBuilder (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## bare bones (Oct 2, 2007)

Do you know year that was. That thing is a monster.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

is there any food value in those?


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

I imagine quite a few cobia followed him/her around while it was alive.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to scan them in. Great old pic.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

wow. that is really cool. thanks for posting. i really enjoy seeing what pensacola used to be like.


----------



## chud (Oct 19, 2007)

Thats a lot of scallops!:letsparty


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the help AU

When given these photos no one knew for surewhat yearthey were taken. I am guessing the late 1920's to early 30's??? 

My guess from judging from the size of the men standing around the Ray must be about 18-25' wingspan (tip to tip) 

I get a kick out of the young black man in the photos. He looks like he should be paddling up the Mississippi with Huck Fin!!


----------



## CAPT. PAUL REDMAN (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats a great photo, it was great talking with the 2 old salts the other day at Patti's deli they seemed to in those days have a since of it didnt matter what it was as long as it was big, really big.

They also kept, what it seemed like trying to apoligize for their actions and we had to keep telling them that they didnt know any better or otherwise.

Seeing that old fishing and diving history was awesome:usaflag


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Capt Paul. Glad you enjoyed them!


----------



## Jig n Hawgs (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats a big ray


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

We used to see them a lot. Now much smaller. i hear mexico still kills them for no reason. Such a shame. They carry a lot of cobia with them. Don't understand why u would destroy something your not going to eat. People , I don't get it.


----------



## 12vonline (Feb 19, 2014)

Awesome picture！ approximately 1 tons!! That is to say, such monster equals to 26 me~Thank God,i am not the one being hanged!!


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Very cool picture.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

KingCrab said:


> We used to see them a lot. Now much smaller. i hear mexico still kills them for no reason. Such a shame. They carry a lot of cobia with them. Don't understand why u would destroy something your not going to eat. People , I don't get it.


You would have gotten it back then. Times change.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

we have that same pic on the wall here at the county office on palafox. it was found with hundreds of other old pics in a warehouse several years ago. the halls on each floor are lined with many old pics from the 20's and 30's. the 2nd floor has a pic of about 10 guys with their gag groupers for the day about 25 gag's in the pic. pretty cool stuff if you ever get a chance to come look at them. 221 s. palafox. some floors are secured so you will have to have someone go with you to look at them. i wouldn't mind if i'm avaiable.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I doubt 3k lbs. Probably close? Or do yoi tjink tbey had a scale? but man thats a big dinosaur for sure!!!


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm nit sure if the 3000lbs was actually weighed or not. The tape on the picture frame says Caught by Ed Peake, off Pensacola, 3000 lbs, took 20 hours to land


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a great pic....I reckon they were shark fishing, seeing how them Devils aren't predators???? and that's a big ole hook in its mouth!!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

mantas don't eat anything but plankton so it was more than likely an "accidental" catch. I've seen them hook when cobe fishing and I even hooked one on the old wooden bch pier throwing at the cobes underneath.


----------

